# صور من عيد التجلي



## angil sky (17 أغسطس 2011)

1 وبعد ستة ايام اخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا اخاه وصعد بهم الى جبل عال منفردين .
2 وتغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم واضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور .
3 واذا موسى وايليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه .
4 فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب جيد ان نكون ههنا .فان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال .لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولايليا واحدة .
5 وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت .له اسمعوا .
6 ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا .
7 فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال قوموا ولا تخافوا .
8 فرفعوا اعينهم ولم يروا احدا الا يسوع وحده
9 وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل اوصاهم يسوع قائلا لا تعلموا احدا بما رأيتم حتى يقوم ابن الانسان من الاموات .
10 وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة ان ايليا ينبغي ان يأتي اولا .
11 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم ان ايليا يأتي اولا ويردّ كل شيء .
12 ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا .كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتألم منهم .
13 حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان
1ولما جاءوا الى الجمع تقدم اليه رجل جاثيا له
15 وقائلا يا سيد ارحم ابني فانه يصرع ويتألم شديدا .ويقع كثيرا في النار وكثيرا في الماء .
16 واحضرته الى تلاميذك فلم يقدروا ان يشفوه .
17 فاجاب يسوع وقال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوي .الى متى اكون معكم .الى متى احتملكم .قدموه اليّ ههنا .
18 فانتهره يسوع فخرج منه الشيطان فشفي الغلام من تلك الساعة .
19 ثم تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع على انفراد وقالوا لماذا لم نقدر نحن ان نخرجه .
20 فقال لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم .فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم .
21 واما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم
(متى 17)
وكل سنه وانتو طيبين
​



















































































​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا
ربنا يباركك
مجهود جميل ورائع
*​


----------



## angil sky (17 أغسطس 2011)

> *شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا*
> * ربنا يباركك*
> * مجهود جميل ورائع*




اشكرك استاذي والرب يباركك
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب
والعائله الكريمه بخير
​


----------



## free20 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*ايات جميلة وصور رائعة*
*ومجهود ممتاذ*
*يستحق الاشادة والتميز*
* شكرا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*الرب يعوضك عن هذه الخدمة الرائعة*​


----------



## angil sky (17 أغسطس 2011)

> *ايات جميلة وصور رائعة*
> *ومجهود ممتاذ*
> *يستحق الاشادة والتميز*
> * شكرا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *الرب يعوضك عن هذه الخدمة الرائعة*




اشكرك الرب يباركك
ويبارك محبتك وكل سنه وحضرتك
طيب
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مجهود جميل جدا*
*تسلم ايديكي انجيل*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## angil sky (18 أغسطس 2011)

> *مجهود جميل جدا*
> *تسلم ايديكي انجيل*
> *وربنا يباركك*




الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
وكل سنه وانت طيب
بحلول عيد التجلي
​


----------

